# Interview with a goatie!



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Answer some questions, you are being interviewed!  Thought this might be fun.

1: Who are you?
2: What kind of goats do you breed/have?
3. How many goats do you have?
4. Who are your favorites at this time?
5. Do you have a website displaying your goats? If so, will you share?
6. What is the funniest thing that ever happened with your goats?
7. How many babies do your goats typically have? What's the most 1 doe has had?
8. What are the goals you are trying to accomplish with your goats?
9. What is the best advice you have to give?
10. Do you think you will still be doing this in 5 yrs,10? Why?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Dreamchaser said:


> Answer some questions, you are being interviewed!  Thought this might be fun.
> 
> 1: Who are you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Dreamchaser said:


> Answer some questions, you are being interviewed!  Thought this might be fun.
> 
> 1: Who are you?
> Tyler. High school student in Toulon, IL. Part time worker at Broad Branch Farm; full time worker at Tumbling T Farm (my farm).
> ...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

1: Who are you? *RowdyKidz to y'all*
2: What kind of goats do you breed/have? *NPGA and some grade Pygmies*
3. How many goats do you have? *17*
4. Who are your favorites at this time? *Sugar Baby (although I love them all very much!*
5. Do you have a website displaying your goats? If so, will you share? *Yes!!* http://www.freewebs.com/rowdykidz/
6. What is the funniest thing that ever happened with your goats? *Too many to share!*
7. How many babies do your goats typically have? What's the most 1 doe has had? *Triplets and triplets*
8. What are the goals you are trying to accomplish with your goats? *Nearly perfect pygmies that are show quality, not only in the 4H ring but NPGA shows.*
9. What is the best advice you have to give?* Never give up!*
10. Do you think you will still be doing this in 5 yrs,10? Why? *Yes, because last night I had my herd out and they were running and bouncing. I could never imagine my life without that.*


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

1: Who are you? *Epona*
2: What kind of goats do you breed/have? *Nigerian Dwarves*
3. How many goats do you have? *5 does and 1 buck*
4. Who are your favorites at this time? *Hope*
5. Do you have a website displaying your goats? If so, will you share? *http://www.knsfarm.webs.com/*
6. What is the funniest thing that ever happened with your goats? *Probably when learned "daddy" can be conned into pulling down grapevines for her*
7. How many babies do your goats typically have? What's the most 1 doe has had? *So far, we've had two sets of twins. Cowbell usually has triplets, so next month we'll see if that happens again*
8. What are the goals you are trying to accomplish with your goats? *Just to produce lovable babies, milk, and healthy happy pets*
9. What is the best advice you have to give? *Don't give up, even when things get hard*
10. Do you think you will still be doing this in 5 yrs,10? Why? *Hard question. I don't know. Not because of the goats themselves, but because of other things. I think even if the worst comes to pass, I'll go back to goats someday.*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1: Who are you? TOTH BOER GOATS
2: What kind of goats do you breed/have? REGISTERED FB BOERS
3. How many goats do you have? 18
4. Who are your favorites at this time? ALL OF THEM..cannot choose
5. Do you have a website displaying your goats? If so, will you share? http://tothboergoats.clearwire.net/
6. What is the funniest thing that ever happened with your goats? ALL(YOUNG AN OLDER) RUNNING FROM A BIG BOLDER... JUMPING UP ON IT ...THEN GO BACK and run AROUND A TREE...AND DO THIS OVER ....AND OVER AGAIN ...EVERYONE OF THEM ...LOL
7. How many babies do your goats typically have? What's the most 1 doe has had? MOSTLY TWINS, SOME TRIPS, QUADS ARE THE MOST that 1 doe has ever had....
8. What are the goals you are trying to accomplish with your goats? SHOW QUALITY ANIMALS
9. What is the best advice you have to give? LOVE YOUR GOATS AS THEY LOVE YOU...AND TAKE CARE OF THEM ..UP KEEP ON THERE SHOTS ...WORMING...GOOD FEEDING TECHNIQUES ...TRIMMING....KEEP UP THERE OVER ALL HEALTH....
10. Do you think you will still be doing this in 5 yrs,10? Why? YES ...I DO ...BECAUSE I LOVE MY GOATS.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Dreamchaser said:


> 1: Who are you?
> goathappy,aka Sarah, I'm 17, homeschooled and I've been raising goats since 2005.
> 
> 2: What kind of goats do you breed/have?
> ...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Who are you? 
Im me...Sparks, beth. 25 work full time at a feed store. 
2. What kind of goats do you breed/have? Always alpines! they are the love of my life....well one of them.
3.How many goats do you have? I have a herd of 14 though they are leased out to a friend of mine.
4.Who are your favorites at this time? They all have a place, some i like better then other becuase they are friendlier or whatnot. Chrome is a pain in the butt. She is the herd queen, an older gal that i think has had some rougher times in her years. Maybe a hip dislocation. She had a stroke this last spring. You pet her on her time. If she doesnt like you she will let you know. Juju is my love bug, always in your back pocket llooking for a scratching or treat, she will give you a kiss on the cheek if you ask nice. Sera is another lover, always wanting to be in your lap. she will paw you if you arnt paying her any attention.
5. do you havea website? yes its in my signature
6. whats the funniest thing your goats have done? Two things come to mind. We live ona hill, its a blast to run down, you can get the goats chasing you. Sometimes they lose control of their bouncing. Its hilarious, but you have to watch out as sometimes they will bounce right into youThe other thing was spot, I moved back home with my parents, my dad built me a little shelter and pen for them. We decided on hotwire fencing as spot was a jumper. We went five feet dad said she wouldnt go over that...no she didnt but she went over the five foot chainlink gate. We we put a board over the top of it, then she learned that she could climb the gate and over the board. So we wired a board to the insides f the fence. That stopped her for awhile. Until she learned that if you climb into the hay feeder you can jump over the wall. So we put 2x4's up, one morning i came around the side of the shelter to see spot sticking her head out between the roof and the top rail, she was clinging to them like a cat on a tree.
7. how many babies do youre goats have? Mostly twins but we have had a few set of riplets.
8. What are the goats you are trying to accomplish? Mostly for show. Just trying to make a better alpine.
9. what is the best advaice you can give? Ask questions! the only dumb question is the one un asked. Do your research goats can be quite demanding.
10. Do you think you will still have goats in 5 years? 10 years? I hope so, I still havnt gotten completly out of them. One of my best friends has a herd of nubians and owns a dairy. I work there and get all kinds of goat fixes there.
beth


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Dreamchaser said:


> Answer some questions, you are being interviewed!  Thought this might be fun.
> 
> 1: Who are you? Briana
> 2: What kind of goats do you breed/have? LaManchas
> ...


 I would like to be-but it depends on how much longer I can afford to do it.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

1: Who are you?

Angie, 24, musician, antiques/collectibles dealer, and full time nursing student.

2: What kind of goats do you breed/have? 

LaManchas and an Alpine. I used to raise/do 4h with Alpines when I was younger but now I just have one Alpine wether for fun. I got my first LaManchas last year and I love them to death. 

3. How many goats do you have?

Three--two does and a wether

4. Who are your favorites at this time?

I can't choose...they have very different personalities and I love them all as individuals.

5. Do you have a website displaying your goats? If so, will you share?

No website at this time.

6. What is the funniest thing that ever happened with your goats?

There are soooo many...but one of the more recent ones--I had all of the goats out on a walk. It was kind of breezy out and as we were passing by, a tree branch started creaking. Delilah (one of my mancha does) was convinced that the creaking branch was the sound of another goat. She started screaming her head off and looking around frantically for this phantom goat...I ended up having to drag her out of there because she wasn't going to leave the "other goat" behind. 

7. How many babies do your goats typically have? What's the most 1 doe has had? 

The two does I have now have not been bred yet...In the past, my does averaged twins. The most one ever had was triplets.

8. What are the goals you are trying to accomplish with your goats?

I just like having a small numers of goats as pets/milkers. I don't have any real desire to show or try to become a big name breeder. I do breed for quality on smaller scale, though--my does are from good, proven lines, and I plan to breed to the best bucks I can find in my area. I want the few kids that are born here to be show quality so someone could show them if they chose to. 

9. What is the best advice you have to give?

As far as goats are concerned--figure out what your goals are and stay on track. It is very easy to be tempted by good deals and cute kids...but if they're not going to bring you closer to the goal you have set for yourself and your herd, you have to be able to tell yourself "NO". If you don't teach yourself to do this you'll end up back at square one time and time again...

10. Do you think you will still be doing this in 5 yrs,10? Why?

I plan to always have a few goats around. They are wonderful companions...plus I like knowing that the milk I drink comes from animals that are loved and treated humanely.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Dreamchaser said:


> Answer some questions, you are being interviewed!  Thought this might be fun.
> 
> 1: Who are you? Jenna
> 
> ...


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

1: Who are you? John-Derek Gray
2: What kind of goats do you breed/have? Myotonics
3. How many goats do you have? 14
4. Who are your favorites at this time? Right now Jester is my pride and job but they very.
5. Do you have a website displaying your goats? If so, will you share? http://www.grayrobinranch.com//index.html
6. What is the funniest thing that ever happened with your goats? Oh, that would have to be play time. They are so cute.
7. How many babies do your goats typically have? What's the most 1 doe has had? 2 and 3 is the most
8. What are the goals you are trying to accomplish with your goats? To raise the best I can of the breed I have and be able to meet the markets out there so my hobby can continue.
9. What is the best advice you have to give? One day at a time, and somtimes God and your goats know best. Trust you goats.
10. Do you think you will still be doing this in 5 yrs,10? Why? Yes, I can't think of a life without my babies.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

1: Who are you? Amy Westbeld
2: What kind of goats do you breed/have? Mini-Nubians and Nigerian wethers
3. How many goats do you have? 48
4. Who are your favorites at this time? can't choose a favorite
5. Do you have a website displaying your goats? If so, will you share? http://www.freewebs.com/pinepodfarm
6. What is the funniest thing that ever happened with your goats?they all have different personalities, but one got an empty horse treat bag over her head and another let 2 of our Nigerian does out by pulling the pin.
7. How many babies do your goats typically have? it's usually triplets What's the most 1 doe has had? triplets
8. What are the goals you are trying to accomplish with your goats? nothing really just good quality dairy goats
9. What is the best advice you have to give? nothing really just not to tether them out
10. Do you think you will still be doing this in 5 yrs,10? Why? I'm not sure if we'll have goats in 5-10 years from now
_________________


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

1: Who are you?
Katrina
2: What kind of goats do you breed/have?
Boers
3. How many goats do you have?
I had to go count..lol. 15
4. Who are your favorites at this time?
denfinetly calypso and zenith...and odin..okay theyre all my favorites
5. Do you have a website displaying your goats? If so, will you share?
I'm working on one...still needs pics
6. What is the funniest thing that ever happened with your goats?
umm...probably thor trying to take on the new bucks..he's about 1/2 their size
7. How many babies do your goats typically have? What's the most 1 doe has had?
consistent twins...had one have a single
8. What are the goals you are trying to accomplish with your goats?
Trying to help Alaska's boers in conformation, growth, and genetics
9. What is the best advice you have to give?
love what you do...join TGS to learn along with having a healthy herd
10. Do you think you will still be doing this in 5 yrs,10? Why?
YES...because I love them :hug:


----------

